# Cancel Setanta Sports



## Dubliner28

Has anyone else done this yet.
Was onto these jokers Saturday morning for 30mins(nothing wrong with that as 99.9 are cancelling i would imagine).
My problem was i was chatting to one lad who asked me all my details after i told him I wanted to cancel. He put me through to the "cancellation dept". Again repeated all the details only for him to say i needed to send  a email.
I've checked there web site and there is nothing regarding cancelling.

Ive sent the email away. 
Has anyone done this already.

Would you advise i cancel my direct debit after 30 days ???


----------



## Guest128

I assume its with Sky or NTL.......do you not cancel it through them, rather than through Setanta themselves?


----------



## Smashbox

I have Sky and always had to call Sky up regarding add ons like Setanta. Did you call Setanta or Sky/Corus/NTL?


----------



## Dubliner28

Sky

Rang Setanta seperate


----------



## Smashbox

So call Sky, you get their service through Sky, same as I did.


----------



## NorfBank

Setanta UK in administration so no more subscriptions will be taken from UK customers. Ireland and International still broadcasting as a going concern.

[broken link removed]


----------



## bond-007

Cancel your DD now. It will be impossible to get thru from now on.


----------



## baldyman27

Be careful here. A friend of mine had serious trouble trying to cancel with Setanta a few months ago, before the current situation. He had paid by credit card and they kept taking the fee. He eventually had to cancel his card.


----------



## zztop

Sent an email to requests@setanta.com 6 weeks ago but sub was not cancelled.
not interested in the Irish end of the sports so as there is nobody working there?
anymore will the bank not cancel DD in the circumstances?


----------



## themuel

I tried this last week. Rang Setanta direct & went through the same thing as Dubliner28. Complete joke. I don't think going through Sky would be the solution cause Setanta would still debit my credit card. Still haven't recieved a reply from my email aswell (requests@setanta.com). Does anyone know if I cancel my credit card will I be charged by my Bank (AIB).


----------



## SillyBilly

Having previously worked in NTL/Chorus (for my sins!!)  I second the advice to contact your service provider if it's Sky or NTL.  After all, if you rang them to subscribe to Setanta then that's who you need to cancel it with


----------



## Dubliner28

I booked through Setanta themselves not Sky ?
If i cancel my DD from my bank would that not open up legal action blah blah blah
Will give them 30 days to get back to me if not I will then cancel it.

No point repeatly sending in email or they'll SPAM it.

PS
CAn i just ring up Sky - say i want to cancel SS and they'll cut it off ??? and also cancel my DD.
Is that ok


----------



## Kine

If you just cancel your DD (after emailing them etc trying to cancel so you ahve some proof that you have tried) they can't take any money out of your account. I don't know the legal ramifications of cancelling a DD when you're contracted, but the way the company is going, I imagine thousands of others are doing the same thing.


----------



## kingspoofer

I rang setanta Ireland today to cancel cause I only have it for the soccer.And they said to me that the will have the premier leauge games next year that setanta England went bust not setanta Ireland.Would you think they have the games or is it a lie?


----------



## FIRE

kingspoofer said:


> I rang setanta Ireland today to cancel cause I only have it for the soccer.And they said to me that the will have the premier leauge games next year that setanta England went bust not setanta Ireland.Would you think they have the games or is it a lie?


Setanta Ireland is still on air.They are a different company too Setanta UK.SO they will have too reduce there prices as they wont have the premier league games for SAT evenings and monday nights.But at the moment they still have sat afternoon games in IRELAND.


----------



## bond-007

kingspoofer said:


> I rang setanta Ireland today to cancel cause I only have it for the soccer.And they said to me that the will have the premier leauge games next year that setanta England went bust not setanta Ireland.Would you think they have the games or is it a lie?


It is not unknown for cancellation departments to lie in order to retain customers.


----------



## Dubliner28

I doubt i will get a email return reading some stories here,
I pay DD through my bank.
Can I ring them after 30days notice to Setanta to cancel ?

Am i within my rights to do so ??


----------



## Diddles

www.setanta.com/cancel

This works
Just cancelled last week


----------



## Diddles

FIRE said:


> Setanta Ireland is still on air.They are a different company too Setanta UK.SO they will have too reduce there prices as they wont have the premier league games for SAT evenings and monday nights.But at the moment they still have sat afternoon games in IRELAND.


 

Only have Setanta Ire and Setanta 1 from now on
Golf, news and all other channels gone<
e22 for 2 channels now


----------



## VOR

"Over the last five years Setanta Sports has been transforming the sports broadcasting market in Ireland with new services and great content. Arising from the recent developments at our UK business, we are now re-structuring our Irish business to ensure that we continue to bring you the best value in sports programming. This letter explains these new developments to you. 

Firstly we would like to advise you that your subscription price is changing. We’re making it cheaper! From 1st August 2009 your Setanta Sports pack will cost just €16.99 per month. That’s a saving of €60.00 per year. A great price to enjoy great content such as Exclusively Live Barclays Premier League, UEFA Champions League, Europa League, Magners League Rugby, Allianz National Football and Hurling Leagues, Formula 1 and much more domestic and international sport. 
Your price will change automatically on this date so there is no need to contact us. All customers availing of previous special offers will have the pricing honored. 
We have also simplified our channel line-up to keep all our best content on Setanta Ireland and Setanta Sports 1. 
We are also writing to advise that your subscription contract which is currently with Setanta Sport S.a.r.l is being transferred to Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l and Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l will collect payments due with effect from 23rd June 2009. Neither Setanta Sports S.a.r.l, nor the Administrators of Setanta Sports S.a.r.l accept any ongoing obligation to you under the terms of your subscription contract. These will be fulfilled by Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l. Should you not wish to continue to receive the Setanta Sports service please contact us at the contact number above and we will arrange to cancel your subscription prior to your next payment date without penalty. Otherwise, if you continue to take the service it will be on the basis that you have agreed to the transfer of your contract to Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l. A copy of your new Terms and Conditions with Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l is on the reverse of this letter. 
Finally we want to advise you that your personal data collected as part of your subscription to Setanta Sports has been transferred from Setanta Sport S.a.r.l to Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l. Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l will only use your personal data for the same purposes for which it was originally provided to Setanta Sport S.a.r.l and Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l will be the data controller under Data Protection legislation. Should you have any questions about the storage or use of your personal data please contact us at the above telephone number. 
*We would like to thank you for your continuing custom.* 
Yours sincerely, _Richard Sweeney_
Setanta Sports Hibernia S.a.r.l. "

No number attached to cancel. Neither is there one here [broken link removed]
€16.99 for two "simplified" channels is a rip-off. 
Does any one when ESPN is going live in Ireland and how much it costs? I see its £12 in the UK as a standalone so I'm thinking €18 here. Not on Sky Ireland's website.
I am watching Setanta through Eircom from now on.


----------



## Wiretapper

VOR said:


> No number attached to cancel. Neither is there one here [broken link removed]
> €16.99 for two "simplified" channels is a rip-off.
> Does any one when ESPN is going live in Ireland and how much it costs? I see its £12 in the UK as a standalone so I'm thinking €18 here. Not on Sky Ireland's website.
> I am watching Setanta through Eircom from now on.



I just rang and cancelled my Setanta and ordered ESPN on Sky. The operator told me that ESPN is going live on Monday, August 3rd. He said that there will be an ESPN UK channel and the existing ESPN America channel in the package (even though I read somewhere that ESPN UK was replacing the ESPN America channel on 417).

It's costing me €12 a month as I have Sky Sports, but I believe its either €15 or €18 per month if you don't have the Sky Sports package.

Here is a link to the ESPN/Sky Promotion page.



Hope this helps.


----------



## Wiretapper

Also, I was told when I rang Setanta that the e-mail I sent from the form on their website doesn't work for Irish customers, as it goes straight through to the defunct UK group. He said there is a 30 day cancellation period as per the contract.

I wouldn't advise just cancelling your DD and hoping they go away as when you signed up you probably agreed to a 30 day cancellation notice, so they could come after you under breach of contract and I imagine if enough people start cancelling their DD, they will start trying to recoup the money.


----------



## bond-007

They will be out of business soon enough.


----------



## anyone

I just cancelled Setanta sports today, without any problems, just rang them up inquired if they were losing ESPN, which I knew they were today, they tried to get me to stay with them, but I told them the reason i signed up in the first place was for the golf, american sport and premier games, but that i was more interested in saturday evening games than 3pm games. The person i spoke to was very nice, and told me that as of August 20th my subscription would be cancelled, they have to take one more payment of €5 from me this week and thats that, no more to do. But I will make sure on August 20 that my account is closed. So later in the day i ordered ESPN thru sky and bobs your uncle. Good luck to all.


----------



## theresa1

Setanta Sports is simply not worth getting anymore. ESPN starts at 8PM today. ESPN America is staying on air also. If you have upc you will get Setanta Ireland and get some of the 3pm games. Dont waste your money paying for Setanta Sports 1.


----------



## FIRE

I canceled setanta sports on july 7 by e mail .Last week i got the new SKY white card through the post even do i canceled them back in 2007. My setanta ireland and 1 are still on air. Just a Question has any other person got the new sky card with out subcribeing.And will i have to ring setanta to see where i stand about my subscription.THANKS


----------



## anyone

Did they not give you a date as to when the subscription finished, i called them today aug. 3 and my subscription will end on aug 20th.


----------



## anyone

can you tell me what upc is. I have cancelled setanta and am now getting espn thru sky, but if you could tell me what upc is i would appreciate it.


----------



## theresa1

anyone said:


> can you tell me what upc is. I have cancelled setanta and am now getting espn thru sky, but if you could tell me what upc is i would appreciate it.


 


www.upc.ie


----------



## anyone

anyone said:


> I just cancelled Setanta sports today, without any problems, just rang them up inquired if they were losing ESPN, which I knew they were today, they tried to get me to stay with them, but I told them the reason i signed up in the first place was for the golf, american sport and premier games, but that i was more interested in saturday evening games than 3pm games. The person i spoke to was very nice, and told me that as of August 20th my subscription would be cancelled, they have to take one more payment of €5 from me this week and thats that, no more to do. But I will make sure on August 20 that my account is closed. So later in the day i ordered ESPN thru sky and bobs your uncle. Good luck to all.





Just to update, I checked to see if setanta had cancelled my subscription on Aug. 20th like they said thy one, and yes they have. So just to let people know, i had no problem canceling with setatnta.


----------



## theresa1

Nice to hear that anyone.


----------



## serotoninsid

Well, in my case, whilst they did cancel, I got absolutely no acknowledgement until a couple of months later - when they sent out a letter looking for me to take up a new sub.


----------



## cian8

serotoninsid said:


> Well, in my case, whilst they did cancel, I got absolutely no acknowledgement until a couple of months later - when they sent out a letter looking for me to take up a new sub.



Same as me.

I cancelled by sending a registered letter saying I wanted to cancel and detailing when the last credit card direct debit should be.

They cancelled but there was no acknowledgement. Then last week I received a letter asking me to re-subscribe.


----------



## anyone

cian8 said:


> Same as me.
> 
> I cancelled by sending a registered letter saying I wanted to cancel and detailing when the last credit card direct debit should be.
> 
> They cancelled but there was no acknowledgement. Then last week I received a letter asking me to re-subscribe.




I also asked for something in writing, but was told that they dont do that. But told me when my subscription would end and when they would take last payment, they told me my subscription would end Aug. 20th, which it did. I also cancelled my direct debit with the bank. so as far as im concerned I'm no longer a customer. But if they come looking for me to rejoin them again in a few months, I see nothing wrong with that, them trying to recruit people back, but since they dont have the channells i want I wont be subscribing again.


----------



## serotoninsid

I have now resubscribed at €10/month with no reconnect charge for three months.  If they want to charge me >€10/month after that, I will be cancelling again.  Im paying them by CC so have some protection if they mess about with cancellation.


----------

